# pellet gun for around house



## msj91 (Jun 4, 2009)

What is the best pellet gun for around the house just to pop some squirrel and take care of the possems at night around the house. i live in neighbor hood so needs to be quite that is why i dont bring out .22   what would be best


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/beeman-SS-1000-air-rifle-kit.shtml
 this is one fine rifle, and will knock a crow out of the tree at 40 yds as per my friend.


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 4, 2009)

daisy pump ..........


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Jun 5, 2009)

Sportsmansguide sells some dandys. 1,000FPS, single cock, around $100

http://www.sportsmansguide.com


----------



## letsemwalk (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Benjamin-Sher...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1244212421&sr=8-1


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jun 5, 2009)

*CCI "CB Longs"*



msj91 said:


> What is the best pellet gun for around the house just to pop some squirrel and take care of the possems at night around the house. i live in neighbor hood so needs to be quite that is why i dont bring out .22   what would be best



Before you spend the money on a pellet rifle, go buy yourself a box of CCI brand "CB Longs" and try them in your .22 rifle. They are 'reduced power' .22s and are VERY QUIET to shoot. 

They work fine in any .22 single-shot, bolt action, or lever-action. They don't have enough 'power' to cycle the action on a .22 semi-auto, but can be fed as 'singles' into the chamber. I use them all the time for 'pest control' in my subdivision. A "cap gun" makes more noise than they do when being fired. I find them VERY ACCURATE up to 25-35 yards, but have made 'hits' out to 50 yards with them consistently.


----------



## 027181 (Jun 6, 2009)

Slug-Gunner said:


> Before you spend the money on a pellet rifle, go buy yourself a box of CCI brand "CB Longs" and try them in your .22 rifle. They are 'reduced power' .22s and are VERY QUIET to shoot.
> 
> They work fine in any .22 single-shot, bolt action, or lever-action. They don't have enough 'power' to cycle the action on a .22 semi-auto, but can be fed as 'singles' into the chamber. I use them all the time for 'pest control' in my subdivision. A "cap gun" makes more noise than they do when being fired. I find them VERY ACCURATE up to 25-35 yards, but have made 'hits' out to 50 yards with them consistently.



i have a thousand fps pellet gun and it is louder than the cb shorts, i havent tried the cb longs, there $5 a box instesd of a $100 pellet gun


----------



## tri-county deer farm (Jun 7, 2009)

RWS single side cock,shoots 1000fps...kills small game at  close range,clean kills also.very accurate.


----------



## chadf (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd say get a box of cb shorts from wallyworld, very accurate and have seen them kill amany of tree rats!

* twice as deadly as a pellet gun, be very carefull of unsafe shots


----------



## DSGB (Jun 12, 2009)

You can get a Crosman Pumpmaster 760 for about $40

I killed many squirrels and other critters with mine growing up.

Or you can get a little more bang with the Classic 2100.


----------



## StikR (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't compromise.  Get a beeman R9 and pass it down to your grandkids when you are done


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Aug 20, 2009)

Daisy Powerline 880, best BB / pellet gun for the money.


----------



## holton27596 (Aug 20, 2009)

The spring pistion pellt guns will be very loud.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 20, 2009)

I wouldn't advise shooting a 22 in a neighborhood, even if you pay close attention to the back drop...that caliber is just too efficient and therefore unpredictable in ricochets...

don't know what your budget is but the Gamo Whisper might fit the bill

http://www.gamousa.com/product.aspx?productID=234


----------



## dragonflychainsaw (Aug 21, 2009)

i have to agree the daisy powerline 880 is the way to go when i was growing up it was always a competition between daisy and crosman first bbs and as we got older pellets daisy was for us the poor kids and crosman for the richer kids but as i remember daisy always held its own i ate many a squirrel cooked on an open fireplaying mountain man that was killed with a daisy pellet rifle aww fond memories i even remember the meat tasting like gourmet food but i think it was more the friend ship of 2 or 3 boys the outdoors you cant box that up with a video game


----------



## Davans (Aug 21, 2009)

Gamo Whisper. Accurate and quiet.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 21, 2009)

Crosman 2100


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 21, 2009)

DSGB said:


> You can get a Crosman Pumpmaster 760 for about $40
> 
> I killed many squirrels and other critters with mine growing up.
> 
> .



same here,I still have a 760 for dogs and cats in the yard.Crossman G1 extreme for killing varmits.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 23, 2009)

DSGB said:


> You can get a Crosman Pumpmaster 760 for about $40
> 
> I killed many squirrels and other critters with mine growing up.
> 
> Or you can get a little more bang with the Classic 2100.


I had one. I killed squirrels, possums and all kinds of critters with that thing.


----------



## chesterdawg (Oct 5, 2009)

RWS made in Germany (not China) and will last. I bought mine here:
http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/show.pl?cmd_rifles=show_guns_manufacturer&Manufacturer=RWS

Steve


----------

